# Need a new Mod



## Crashdan (17/11/15)

Hi all

Cuz got drunk and went it the pool with my Mod a little 30w.

I have been reading a bit of stuff and still a noob at this. hopefully temp control. What would you all advise ?

Thanks Ahead


----------



## PeterHarris (17/11/15)

something water proof 

Koopor mini is pretty good. (but its not waterproof** )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Crashdan (17/11/15)




----------



## Andre (17/11/15)

Evic Mini.


----------



## Wyvern (17/11/15)

Evic VTC Mini  Love my little mod and its noob friendly (but not waterproof )


----------



## Clouder (17/11/15)

@Crashdan check out www.vapevessel.co.za or speak to @argief (owner) for a GREAT deal on a eVic VTC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (17/11/15)

@Clouder, I agree Argief made me a great deal!!


----------



## Crashdan (17/11/15)

Thanks sent him a message

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crashdan (18/11/15)

Whats your thoughts on the 
*Smok Xcube II 160W TC Box Mod*


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/11/15)

Crashdan said:


> Whats your thoughts on the
> *Smok Xcube II 160W TC Box Mod*



Cool mod, more for advanced vapers i would say.

Side fire trigger, is a bit annoying to some - I'm used to it. Slight rattles from the wattage up/down buttons. Battery door, doesn't stay put.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Redeemer (18/11/15)

And ALSO, not waterproof....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crashdan (18/11/15)

Clouder said:


> @Crashdan check out www.vapevessel.co.za or speak to @argief (owner) for a GREAT deal on a eVic VTC?





Casper said:


> @Clouder, I agree Argief made me a great deal!!



Maybe doesnt have stock or something hasnt replied since yesterday to my PM.
Might go for the *S*mok Xcube II 160W TC Box Mod then.

Thanks for all the replies appreciated!


----------



## argief (18/11/15)

Crashdan said:


> Maybe doesnt have stock or something hasnt replied since yesterday to my PM.
> Might go for the *S*mok Xcube II 160W TC Box Mod then.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies appreciated!


Sorry @Crashdan but I still have not received your PM? Maybe you sent a message on the Web chat? I am mostly on tapatalk so I don't receive Web chat. 

Unfortunately I sold my last Evic already. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (18/11/15)

A Reo. Waterproof, drop proof, best mod I have owned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

Crashdan said:


> Maybe doesnt have stock or something hasnt replied since yesterday to my PM.
> Might go for the *S*mok Xcube II 160W TC Box Mod then.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies appreciated!


Not a bad choice,plenty of power and you won't need a charger.Should suit you for a long time.Good luck with whatever you choose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (19/11/15)

@argief, i just want to find out for @Crashdan, do you have any Kangertech Sub-Box's left?


----------



## argief (19/11/15)

@Casper @Crashdan I do have stock of the kangertech subox kits

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (19/11/15)

Thanks so much @argief!

The Kangertech Sub-Box Mini is not waterproof though..., it also doesn't have Temp control, but @Crashdan it still remains an *awesome* mod!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crashdan (19/11/15)

argief said:


> Sorry @Crashdan but I still have not received your PM? Maybe you sent a message on the Web chat? I am mostly on tapatalk so I don't receive Web chat.
> 
> Unfortunately I sold my last Evic already.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk






Strange that it didnt come thru. But thanks for the reply here


----------



## Crashdan (19/11/15)

Casper said:


> @argief, i just want to find out for @Crashdan, do you have any Kangertech Sub-Box's left?





Casper said:


> Thanks so much @argief!
> 
> The Kangertech Sub-Box Mini is not waterproof though..., it also doesn't have Temp control, but @Crashdan it still remains an *awesome* mod!!



Must say thanks for being so helpfull @Casper


----------



## Dubz (19/11/15)

Crashdan said:


> View attachment 39518
> 
> 
> Strange that it didnt come thru. But thanks for the reply here


It seems you posted a message on his profile and did not actually send him a PM.


----------



## Casper (19/11/15)

No sweat my brother! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

